# Formmailer Ohne PHP ?



## x-up (12. Dezember 2003)

Moin leute und zwar hab ich ne frage..
villeicht wurde sie schon oft gestellt aber ich stelle sie dann einfach nochmal ^^

Und zwar wollte ich wissen ob es irgendeine kleine moeglichkeit gibt einen Formmailer OHNE PHP zu erstellen. 
Von mir aus nehme ich auch irgendwelche gehosteten Formmailer die man sich auf irgendeiner Seite erstellen lassen kann.
Wenn ihr z.b. so eine Seite kennt bitte postet sie mir das wuerde schon helfen... 
ansonsten nehme ich auch nen formmailer ohne PHP wie gesagt ^^


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (12. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

natürlich  geht das auch ohne PHP - das geht auch mit Perl, Ruby, Phyton, ASP, C oder jeder anderen CGI Sprache  Mit blanken HTML gehts leider nicht. Einfach mal nach kostenlosen Formmailern googlen... 

bye


----------



## x-up (12. Dezember 2003)

*ok*

Diese Welt ist ungerecht *heul*
Naja egal dann google ich mal fleissig weiter...

trotzdem  !


----------

